# ? dx code



## Kimberley (Jul 6, 2009)

What would be the correct dx code for HISTORY OF PNEUMONIA.  Report is normal.


----------



## britbrit852003 (Jul 6, 2009)

V12.61
I searched in the tabular under history (personal) of, then to disease of, then respiratory and under that was pneumonia.
Hope this helps!


----------

